
Zharkova solar-planetary theory predicting Grand Solar Minimum temperature rise - olivermarks
https://tallbloke.wordpress.com/2019/06/25/zharkova-uses-solar-planetary-theory-in-new-paper-predicting-earth-temperature-rise-to-2600-following-imminent-grand-solar-minimum/
======
masta
The whole solar cycle argument has been well studied and understood, it's
effects are minimal on the climate. But still, this is used by anthroposophic
climate change deniers over and over again.

~~~
ghthor
I think you're denying the evidence that partical forcing from coronal hole
streams and CMEs have significant effects on climate.

~~~
masta
There is no evidence of a _significant_ effect. Especially compared to the
effects of the added CO2 in the atmosphere.

~~~
ghthor
Dr Kong Pop UYen has published a paper or 2 showing significant correlation
between solar flare, CME and coronal hole stream impacts and intensification
of tropical storms.

And that's just the beginning, if you look with an open mind you will fine
many quality scientists questioning this status quo.

~~~
b_tterc_p
> And that's just the beginning, if you look with an open mind you will fine
> many quality scientists questioning this status quo.

This is an interesting twist on the balance fallacy (issue has two sides, so
each side has merit) in that you’re implying refusal to acknowledge the other
side is a lack of an open mind.

Someone suggesting solar flares can impact tropical storms is not a
significant fact in the claim you’re refuting.

------
novalis78
That’s quite the lookout. Is there a good book / resources on these long solar
cycles?

~~~
ghthor
The Weathermans Guide to the Sun is a good place to get started on the new
ways were identifying how the sun is the min driver of climate change.

~~~
olivermarks
Seconding this recommendation [https://otf.selz.com/item/united-states-pre-
order-weatherman...](https://otf.selz.com/item/united-states-pre-order-
weathermans-guide-to-the-sun-1)

------
undoware
HN, HN, HN.

This is a climate change denialist blog.

I am not a scientist and cannot effectively assess Zharkova's claims directly,
but I can't help but notice the sidebar (pasted below). About 4 out of every 5
links are basically FUD:

    
    
        Alan Carlin: Unilateral US Decarbonization Could Have Serious Economic Consequences
        More Failed Predictions: May Was The Second Wettest Month In US History
        Natascha Engel: UK’s Net-Zero Carbon Target Is Reckless And Unrealistic 
        Now 20 years with no trend in ice breakup dates for Western Hudson Bay polar bears
        ‘Triple whammy’ threatens climate progress, says BBC News
        Zharkova uses solar-planetary theory in new paper predicting Earth temperature rise to 2600 following imminent Grand Solar Minimum
        Big-Idea Energy Alternatives Are Costly And Puny
        Mercury climbs as Europe braces for summer scorcher
        Scientists map huge undersea fresh-water aquifer off US Northeast
        Experts say there is no ‘climate emergency’
        New York State’s Energy Future: Lighting Candles?
        UK Minister suspended after grabbing climate activist
        Mysterious Moisture in the Mesosphere
        Record-Setting Noctilucent Clouds
        UK commits to ‘net zero’ emissions by 2050
    

Top Posts

    
    
        Study: Tesla car battery production releases as much CO2 as 8 years of driving on petrol
        Zharkova uses solar-planetary theory in new paper predicting Earth temperature rise to 2600 following imminent Grand Solar Minimum
        Alan Carlin: Unilateral US Decarbonization Could Have Serious Economic Consequences
        Discovery of massive volcanic CO2 emissions puts damper on global warming theory
        A remarkable discovery: All Solar system periods fit the Fibonacci series and the Golden Ratio. Why Phi?
        Uncertainty: The origin of the increase in Atmospheric CO2
        Tom Van Flandern: Was the planet Mercury once a moon of Venus?
        Back to basics 2: Lapse rates and atmospheric stability
        About me
        Germany’s Renewable Energy Fail: German CO2 Emissions 10 Times Higher than Nuclear-Powered France
    
    
    
        Alan Carlin: Unilateral US Decarbonization Could Have Serious Economic Consequences
        More Failed Predictions: May Was The Second Wettest Month In US History
        Natascha Engel: UK’s Net-Zero Carbon Target Is Reckless And Unrealistic 
        Now 20 years with no trend in ice breakup dates for Western Hudson Bay polar bears
        ‘Triple whammy’ threatens climate progress, says BBC News
        Zharkova uses solar-planetary theory in new paper predicting Earth temperature rise to 2600 following imminent Grand Solar Minimum
        Big-Idea Energy Alternatives Are Costly And Puny
        Mercury climbs as Europe braces for summer scorcher
        Scientists map huge undersea fresh-water aquifer off US Northeast
        Experts say there is no ‘climate emergency’
        New York State’s Energy Future: Lighting Candles?
        UK Minister suspended after grabbing climate activist
        Mysterious Moisture in the Mesosphere
        Record-Setting Noctilucent Clouds
        UK commits to ‘net zero’ emissions by 2050
    

Top Posts

    
    
        Study: Tesla car battery production releases as much CO2 as 8 years of driving on petrol
        Zharkova uses solar-planetary theory in new paper predicting Earth temperature rise to 2600 following imminent Grand Solar Minimum
        Alan Carlin: Unilateral US Decarbonization Could Have Serious Economic Consequences
        Discovery of massive volcanic CO2 emissions puts damper on global warming theory
        A remarkable discovery: All Solar system periods fit the Fibonacci series and the Golden Ratio. Why Phi?
        Uncertainty: The origin of the increase in Atmospheric CO2
        Tom Van Flandern: Was the planet Mercury once a moon of Venus?
        Back to basics 2: Lapse rates and atmospheric stability
        About me
        Germany’s Renewable Energy Fail: German CO2 Emissions 10 Times Higher than Nuclear-Powered France

~~~
b_tterc_p
I’m curious why people are downvoting because this appears to be a correct
assessment.

The paper here is probably legit (perhaps correct, perhaps not) but it’s
claiming a 2.5 degree change by the year 2600, and not claiming to contradict
climate change. In fact it kind of hints that a large portion of its trend
analysis may be driven by human activity

> Although, it is not clear yet if this trend in the terrestrial temperature
> and solar irradiance is caused directly by the increased solar activity
> itself or by some other factors of the solar-terrestrial interaction in the
> whole solar system and human activities.

Feels a little too heavy on the doubt propagation for my tastes. The blog
however claims this is direct evidence that man made climate change is wrong.

